# 2 or 3 day transfer



## Wendy Dee (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi Crystal!  It's brilliant to have a resisdent embryologist back!!

I've just had my first IVF which unfortunately resulted in a BFN  (maximum stims... 4 follicules... 3 eggs... 2 six cell grade 2 embryos on day 3)

My clinic only does embryo transfers on Mondays Wednesdays and Fridays. The reason I had a 3 day transfer was essentially to fit in with their working pattern.  I'm considering changing clinics for my next treatment and am wondering whether there would be any benefit in chosing a clinic that offers embryo transfer 7 days a week?

Are there reasons when a 2 day transfer may be preferable over a 3 day transfer or vice versa My clinic tells me that it makes no difference but I can't help being a little curious!  Are some embryos better suited to a 2 rather than a 3 day transfer?  Is it possible to examine the embryos on day 2 and then decide whether they would benefit from being left till day 3 or being transferred on that day.

Wendy x


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Wendy Dee said:


> Hi Crystal! It's brilliant to have a resisdent embryologist back!!
> 
> I've just had my first IVF which unfortunately resulted in a BFN (maximum stims... 4 follicules... 3 eggs... 2 six cell grade 2 embryos on day 3)
> 
> ...


Hello Wendy,

Most of the studies and research suggests it makes very little or no difference doing a Day 2 or Day 3 transfer if you already know which embryos are going back eg you only have one or two, but there are many of us that prefer the idea of putting embryos back in their natural environment as soon as a selection has been made. If you have more than the number of embryos that you can or have decided to have back then a Day 3 ET is usally better as it makes choosing between the embryos easier.

Hope that makes sense!

Best wishes


----------

